# Carpool Dubai to Abu Dhabi Female



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I am looking to share a ride Sunday to Thursdays from Dubai Marina to Abu Dhabi. I have a car so am happy to share lifts. I'm a British female aged 26 and will only travel with another female.

My working hours 8am to 4pm (but this could be flexible).

Please get in touch.

Thanks,

Jo


----------



## andrea_ms (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Jo.. I am moving to the marina this week and I'm looking for a carlift round the same timings (work from 8 to 3:30 near Emirates Palace) unfortunately I do not drive  ... if you are still interested please let me know how much you would charge on a private message..

regards

Andrea


----------



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

andrea_ms said:


> Hi Jo.. I am moving to the marina this week and I'm looking for a carlift round the same timings (work from 8 to 3:30 near Emirates Palace) unfortunately I do not drive  ... if you are still interested please let me know how much you would charge on a private message..
> 
> regards
> 
> Andrea



Hi Andrea

Thank you for contacting me. I will send you a private message now. To get a private message I believe you have to make 3 or 5 posts and then pm will be available to you. I will try now anyway. 

Thanks

Jo


----------



## andrea_ms (Dec 27, 2011)

hi.. i have no idea how to pm...so my em xxxxxxxxx... I think that might b easier... tx!


----------



## andrea_ms (Dec 27, 2011)

forgot to mention that i am in the process of getting a license and car... but it should take a couple of months.. after that i am more than happy to car-share... let me know if u r up for it cause I'm finalizing the details for the second week of jan and i would much rather travel with a girl!

tx

A


----------



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

*car share*

Hi 

Sorry for the late relp, I have sent a pm to your hotmail address so hopefully you should recieve that. 

Hope you had a good new year, speak soon


----------



## jps2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jodubai said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking to share a ride Sunday to Thursdays from Dubai Marina to Abu Dhabi. I have a car so am happy to share lifts. I'm a British female aged 26 and will only travel with another female.
> 
> ...


Hello Jo,

is this post still available?

Thanks!

jps


----------

